

Jakob Nielsen ranks Wufoo, Sugarsync and Xero among 10 Best Application UIs of 2008 - joseakle
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/application-design.html

======
ScottWhigham
Why doesn't he include links to the products? I don't understand. Isn't that
un-usable? And screenshots of how each app uses the said components would've
been nice. I don't want to create accounts on each just to see whether or not
they use the ribbon, lightbox, etc.

~~~
joseakle
Here are the links:

Products with demos

CmsBox <http://www.cmsbox.com/en/system/demos>

FotoFlexer <http://fotoflexer.com/demos.php>

PrismaPrepare <http://www.oce.com/en/Software/prismaprepare/default.htm> click
on start product presentation.

SQL Diagnostic Manager <http://www.idera.com/Products/Tour.aspx?id=24>

SugarSync <http://www.sugarsync.com/> click on watch video.

SuperSaas <http://www.supersaas.com/info/demos>

Wufoo <http://wufoo.com/tour/>

Xero <http://www.xero.com/overview/dashboard/>

Products without demos

EyeBlaster Campaign Monitor
<http://www.eyeblaster.com/products/campaign_monitor.asp>

Seating Management <http://www.themagellannetwork.com/pages/products.html>

------
SwellJoe
Way to go, Wufoo! We've all known that those guys are awesome at usability,
but it's cool to see the usability guru himself explain what makes it great.

~~~
rantfoil
Wufoo is basically the best UI for form building ever created.

~~~
pg
Plus they have stellar customer service. We were talking to Kevin Hale last
night (he's visiting Boston to advise the new startups), and he said that
during the day their average response time to support emails is about 5
minutes.

~~~
brlewis
Would you mind saying that again as a Disqus comment here?
[http://ourdoings.com/brlewis/photo.html?th=m6/8p/thpb.jpg...](http://ourdoings.com/brlewis/photo.html?th=m6/8p/thpb.jpg&d=2008-08-11#p)

I'd like to collect cool and useful things people remember about last night's
event, not just pictures.

------
joseakle
The winners are:

\- Campaign Monitor by Eyeblaster (Israel): Integrated management of multiple
advertising campaigns for media buyers.

\- CMSBox by CMSBox (Switzerland): Content management system.

\- FotoFlexer by Arbor Labs (USA): Photo editor.

\- PRISMAprepare by Océ (The Netherlands): Print shop software.

\- Seating Management by Magellan Network and DesignBox (USA): Hostess-stand
reservation book for restaurants.

\- SQL diagnostic manager by Idera (USA): Database performance monitoring and
diagnostics.

\- SugarSync by Sharpcast (USA): Synchronizing files across multiple
computers.

\- SuperSaaS by SuperSaaS (The Netherlands): Creating and hosting scheduling
and reservation systems.

\- Wufoo by Infinity Box, Inc. (USA): Online forms, surveys, invitations, and
payments.

\- Xero by Xero (New Zealand): Accounting for small businesses.

~~~
musiciangames
Nice to see CMSBox there. it uses the Squeak/Smalltalk/Seaside stack.
<http://www.cmsbox.com/en/system/technology>

------
jamongkad
"Many winners conducted field studies or other forms of contextual research in
the workplace. After all, when you're designing mission-critical software for
print shops, you need to move your precious behind out of the office and into
some real print shops."

And that's exactly what I did with my startup :-P

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
At my first development job, I spent a week on the shop floor with the users
of our software. I got to see how people actually used the software, and where
in their workflow their actions were due to limitations of the program rather
than any part of the underlying activity. Afterwards I had a much better feel
for how the software worked and how it was being used. Our user experience
definitely benefited.

------
aparticularpath
This is intreguing. I look forward to REALLY getting into the report. I wish
that they also listed ALL the web applications they reviewed. It'd probably be
a tedius read, but it would be interesting to know where things like Tumblr
and Wordpress fit in... amongst many others obviously.

~~~
briansmith
When you are finished reading the report, can you sell me your copy? I am
interested in it too but not $98.00 interested.

------
cturner
Xero looks fantastic - just what I need but for the security implications. I
can't see myself ever being confortable for handing off control of the data
that is most important in my life except to someone with whom I have a solid
personal relationship.

